# New Speedmaster Losing Time



## woody (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi all

First post as a newbie on here, so please forgive me if it's a stupid one!!

I've recently bought a speedmaster manual wind with ref 3573.50.00 (please don't abuse me, I know it's not the "original" type!)

I've literally had this a week but have noticed that it is losing, I would guess, about two minutes in a 12 hour period. Do manual watches need time to "bed in" or is there something not right here?

Thanks!

John


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think anyone here will abuse you - you're safe. 

Ouch, 2 minutes in 12 hours? That is a lot. I'm no expert, but I think that can probably be adjusted right. I don't know though.

Btw, if it's any consolation, I bought a 1980s Tissot Seastar on eBay the other day. When it arrived it ran at almost double time! Needless to say, it went straight back!


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the response! It seemed a lot but I wasn't sure whether it would bed down after a short time use.

I'll take it back into the shop today and ask them about it.

Cheers

John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

They will probably fob you off by saying it needs to bed in, dont accept that and insist on a service or adjustment....

Who knows how long the watch has been sitting in stock inactive?

Welcome to the forum 

Great watch the Speedmaster, its a firm favorite on the forum...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

woody said:


> Thanks for the response! It seemed a lot but I wasn't sure whether it would bed down after a short time use.
> 
> I'll take it back into the shop today and ask them about it.
> 
> ...


Take it straight back and demand a replacement or at the very least a full service.

Sometimes new watches run a a little fast and slow down slightly once the movement is bedded in a little. However I'm talking seconds a day here not minutes! Something is definitely amiss with your watch, I'm afraid. Good luck and get stroppy with your AD if you need to, after all it's a lot of money for something that doesn't tell the correct time.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

It shouldn't gain 2 minutes in a week.

The watch should be well capable of and regulated to gain no more than 10 s + a day


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies all and for the friendly welcome. I took it back today so it has been sent off to Omega with the promise that it should be back within 2-3 weeks. As I have my Seamaster Titanium i'm not too worried about this but given the horrors i've heard about Omega if it runs much past this I will be phoning up to complain and to get some sort of compensation!

Thanks again!

John


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Keep us updated Woody


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Hopefully all will work out well, I've dealt with Omega's Customer Service a few times & having nothing but praise for them. The only thing that bugs me is that when the quote 3 weeks it'll normally be twice that! Let us know how things progress.


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2007)

VinceR said:


> Hopefully all will work out well, I've dealt with Omega's Customer Service a few times & having nothing but praise for them. The only thing that bugs me is that when the quote 3 weeks it'll normally be twice that! Let us know how things progress.


I've heard a lot of nightmare stories from my friends about Omega, like new watches stopping within a few months and then taking about 4-5 months to be returned by them! I have decided if it does take start approaching the one month marker I will call them up and ask for a new watch with a warranty from that date and some sort of compensation or a full refund. Seems to me that a new watch losing 4 mins per day is not fit for purpose.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

woody said:


> VinceR said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully all will work out well, I've dealt with Omega's Customer Service a few times & having nothing but praise for them. The only thing that bugs me is that when the quote 3 weeks it'll normally be twice that! Let us know how things progress.
> ...


I don't know where you are based Woody, but Omega UK seem on the whole to be OK; if you can easily get to an Omeg Boutique (i.e. shop owned by Omega; there are a couple in London) then you are going straight to the horse's mouth. I think the Bond St. branch can do minor work themselves, otherwise it goes to Swatch UK.

The Speedmaster Pro movement is tried and tested, so any repairs/adjustments required should be straightforward - most of the horror stories I have heard have concerned the new co-axial movements...

-- Tim

P.S. nothing wrong with the sapphire sandwich - I have one and love it - the sapphire crystal is a work of art (as it should be, for the price premium!)


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2007)

Just wanted to thank you all for your helpful replies! I got my Speedy back a week or two ago and all seems to be well now! Am not overly impressed with Omega given the watch was brand new. The Turnaround time quoted of four weeks was spot on, however it took them two weeks to confirm they had received it! It still grates a little!

But anyhow to celebrate I thought i'd post a pic of my watches!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Glad it all worked out! But as it is with mechanical watches one may not be up to the required standards - but the mark of a company customer service is how they deal with a complaint. It seems that your watch was fixed/regulated & returned to you within a relatively short space of time, so to me that sounds like good service. I've owned several Omegas (although just 2 left now) & have not had any problem with them. The only time I did was when an AD destroyed the lugs on my 2 month old SMP, long flipped now. In fact the damage was so bad that Omega gave me a new watch when I contacted them. The other issue I had was with the bracelet - the clasp that joins the end link to the watch head came away. The watch was a year or so out of warranty, but I sent it to Omega (via my AD) & they sent the watch back within 8 weeks with a new bracelet for no charge.


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2007)

VinceR said:


> Glad it all worked out! But as it is with mechanical watches one may not be up to the required standards - but the mark of a company customer service is how they deal with a complaint. It seems that your watch was fixed/regulated & returned to you within a relatively short space of time, so to me that sounds like good service. I've owned several Omegas (although just 2 left now) & have not had any problem with them. The only time I did was when an AD destroyed the lugs on my 2 month old SMP, long flipped now. In fact the damage was so bad that Omega gave me a new watch when I contacted them. The other issue I had was with the bracelet - the clasp that joins the end link to the watch head came away. The watch was a year or so out of warranty, but I sent it to Omega (via my AD) & they sent the watch back within 8 weeks with a new bracelet for no charge.


That's very true and they did get it back in the timeframe quoted so I can't complain there! But anyway, it is back now and I love it which is the main point! Now just need to find my next watch...!


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

My friend bought a brand new Aqua Terra that had to go back twice. 1st time the seconds hand didn't reset to 0. 2nd would wind on the wrist.

It does make you wonder where the premium you pay on these goes :huh:

Never had a problem with much cheaper watches like seiko. Even have a 30 year old 6105 that starts up first time and gains about 1 sec a day - most probably never had a service in its life either!!


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

woody said:


> Just wanted to thank you all for your helpful replies! I got my Speedy back a week or two ago and all seems to be well now! Am not overly impressed with Omega given the watch was brand new. The Turnaround time quoted of four weeks was spot on, however it took them two weeks to confirm they had received it! It still grates a little!
> 
> But anyhow to celebrate I thought i'd post a pic of my watches!


Hi - welcome and so on. Intrigued by the third one along in your pic - I have the exact same model by the look of it. What date is yours ? Mine was a wedding present to my father from his ship-mates in 1960.

Best

Chris


----------



## woody (Dec 26, 2007)

gallch said:


> Hi - welcome and so on. Intrigued by the third one along in your pic - I have the exact same model by the look of it. What date is yours ? Mine was a wedding present to my father from his ship-mates in 1960.
> 
> Best
> 
> Chris


Hi! I inherited this one from my Grandfather. I did have a flick in the Omega "bible" when I was in the Omega Boutique in London. From that it looks like (and I presume it is!) the 1959 Tresor manual. I love it and it seems to have a little bit of rarity as is 18k gold as opposed to the 14k that I think most Omegas are around that period.

If you know or find out anything different please let me know as I would love to confirm this!!


----------



## gallch (Jan 7, 2007)

woody said:


> gallch said:
> 
> 
> > Hi - welcome and so on. Intrigued by the third one along in your pic - I have the exact same model by the look of it. What date is yours ? Mine was a wedding present to my father from his ship-mates in 1960.
> ...


You've got a bit further than I have in finding out the name ! I have the model and serial number for mine somewhere and will try and remember to dig it out when I get back (just leaving now for 2 weeks holiday - hooray !).


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

shaun said:


> My friend bought a brand new Aqua Terra that had to go back twice. 1st time the seconds hand didn't reset to 0. 2nd would wind on the wrist.


Don't understand the problems .. why would a second hand reset to zero (unless you are talking about a chronograph second hand - but you do not state that). Aren't automatics supposed to wind on the wrist? Or do you mean the crown moved around?

As with any mass produced product a few 'bad apples' can slip through - but a company is then judged on how it deals with any problem encountered. If the watch is repaired in the specified time frame at no cost to the owner, then all is good. Whilst I too have never experienced a problem with a Seiko, I know of a few people who have, similarly for any brand out there. You a pay a premium for:

1. Build Quality of case/movement/bracelet - Even though there are always few problematic pieces

2. Marketing

3. Perceived Status


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

I really like the speedmaster in the pic (the 1st one.) I would have one for sure if i had the cash. I would probably get the 50th anniversary one though. Hope you have no more problems with your watch.


----------

